# TCoD Mafia - Night 3



## Zora of Termina (Sep 8, 2010)

The sun set upon the day whence the denizens made their decision to lynch every day until they found out the mafiosos, and they returned to their hideaways to plot out their actions for the night.

---------

*Your roles have been sent out. You have 24 hours from this point to send in your night actions.
*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Night 0*

The various citizens of the Cave of Dragonflies ventured out of their homes and to the square that day, to be greeted with a... most deplorable sight.

Various organs lay scattered about in a circle surrounding the hollowed out corpse, which had had its eyes ripped out by what looked like a couple of spoons. There were dozens of stakes running through the cadaver's back that you could see through the huge hole cut in its abdomen, the opening of which was lit on fire. On a nearby wall, a portrait of the Awesome face was painted on in dried, blackened blood.

*Mawile is dead. He was not Mafia (Role name: surskitty: Innocent-aligned Sparkly-Sig’d Mod). You have 48 hours to discuss and nominate.*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

how'd WUE die?


----------



## Blazie (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

Why is Worst Username Ever's name crossed out? Are they dead, or did I miss something?

EDIT: ninja'd.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

...Huh. I must've mis-clicked. But she wasn't on the list when I sent the roles out and started the night phase, so...


----------



## Sylph (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

Most. Gruesome. Starting Death. Ever.

Seriously Zora, that has to be the most detailed starting death I've seen so far. And with spoons no less. Seriously, ouch.

....so. Where do we go from here?


----------



## Barubu (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

I guess we vote.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

no, no, you have the discussion, _then_ vote.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

So. Discussion. Um.

Oh, Zora edited in Mawile's role, unless I somehow missed it before. I wonder what Innocent-aligned Sparkly-Sig’d Mod did... It would sound kind of useless if it weren't for the "Mod" part.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

well, I'll drop a hint: nobody heal me. it will not work. I kill people who target me.

also, I prevent people from doing their jobs properly.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*



Blazie said:


> So. Discussion. Um.
> 
> Oh, Zora edited in Mawile's role, unless I somehow missed it before. I wonder what Innocent-aligned Sparkly-Sig’d Mod did... It would sound kind of useless if it weren't for the "Mod" part.


I also wonder what the heck that is...unless its just like, flavour text. *shrug*


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

Well, Zor, you've more than made your point about wanting to gruesomely kill every single one of us. Quite a nice show. :3c *golf clap* My only disappointment is how you didn't replace those scooped out eyeballs with Cadbury cream eggs.
(Although I kinda thought Mawile was a she but eh..)

So then. Mawile was skoots, but we have no idea what these roles actually are. So what have we got.. day 1 darkness.
Now I'm a little awry on a roleclaim for day 1, but saying not to /heal/ is.. off. It doesn't flick off any immediate Mafia alarms, but it could also be a bluff to redirect attention right off the bat, so I can't help but raise a finger of suspicion on sreservoir for the time being..


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

wait. I expected maybe suspicion of alien (which might not want the heal isome setups), but.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

In any setup I've seen, it's not particularly within the Alien's interests to avoid heals; as even if they can't be saved by it while activated it isn't exactly /against/ them. (I'm yet to see a set where an activated alien is /killed/ by a heal)
Besides that, you've stated there what you expected; which tends to point to wishful thinking, as in hoping you would be called as an Alien (despite us not even knowing if the role exists in this particular setup) and be spared the lynch risk for some time, so.. this is still getting me a bit suspicious.

(ha-HAH, logical fallacies.)


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

there are setups where aliens don't activate if healed


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

there are setups where alien doesn't activate on heal on nk attempts. but that's beside the point. we don't actually know that any roles exist, so that's also quite irrelevant.

hm, could a nameclaim without claiming effect do much harm, other than checking if one hing is not like the others?


----------



## Blazie (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

I'm fine with a nameclaim.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

Okay, so....Mawile was Surskitty.....and I'm confused. I think maybe that Surskitty could have been a Healer. Because for some reason, sparkly signatures make me think of healing magic.

But then again, haven't played Mafia in ages so.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

Maybe a roleblocker? Sparkly sig blinds people? :D

...Hey, that actually makes sense. Especially because she's a mod.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Sep 10, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*



sreservoir said:


> there are setups where alien doesn't activate on heal on nk attempts. but that's beside the point. we don't actually know that any roles exist, so that's also quite irrelevant.
> 
> hm, could a nameclaim without claiming effect do much harm, other than checking if one hing is not like the others?


Actually I was implying a first-night activation, and another force pulling the other murder, and.. you know. now that I think of it, my logic's made no sense, so I'm going to chalk this one up to day-one finger pointing and randomised logic.
Course, that's just square one again. l:


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

*You've got 13 hours left to nominate someone or I may or may not modkill a random player.*

Just sayin'.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

are we allowed to abstain?


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

Yes.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

right then *abstaining* :U because it's the first day and all


----------



## Flareth (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

Okay, I choose to *Abstain* as well. There's not enough info to go on.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

*Abstain* because yeah. Won't be on until after the deadline so might as well vote now.

Also nobody target me. Please.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

Well, guess I'll just jump on the waggon then. *Abstain*


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

..Go go first day 'wagon. woop.

*Abstain*


----------



## Barubu (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

*ABSTAIN!*


----------



## RavenMarkku (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

More bandwagon jumping.
*Abstain.*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 11, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 1*

...Close enough to the 48 hour mark.

One by one the votes came in. No lynch today, they decided, they'd save it for when they had more of an idea.

*No one's dead. You have 24 hours for night actions.*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Night 1*

The town crawled out of their homes that day to be greeted by the smell of blood and... baked beans?

The corpse lying on the ground had its arms hacked off and stuffed into... various orifices. It had been cut open like before, although this time the internal organs were left intact... except the stomach. There was sauce on the corpse's mouth; obviously she had been force-fed baked beans until her stomach exploded, judging from the cans on the ground. The skin had gone pale all around, as if the cadaver had been bled out. And indeed, surrounding her was a circle with many lines, other circles and runes within painted in her own blood. The face was scratched apart, and just barely recognizeable, but recognizeable nonetheless.

*Li'l Dwagie is dead. She was not Mafia (Negrek: Innocent-aligned Investigative ASB-Runner).

You have... somewhere around 48 hours to discuss and nominate.
*


----------



## Mai (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

Baked beans? I wonder what the next death will be...

Well, investigative makes me think inspector.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

....and there goes our only investigator. Death by baked beans...what a way to go. Seriously, I didn't see it coming. Zora, you are truly gruesome....

So...what now? Do we just chat, nominate, and pray?


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

Killing an investigator might suggest experience, unless it was pure luck?


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

More likely luck than anything, and that means that we can no longer detemine who anyone is. I don't see how an experienced person could kill the investigator on the second day. Lil' Dawgie only posted her vote, so there was no other way to detemine who she was.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

What's that? I was too busy grasping at straws to hear you.

We can't keep abstaining, though, if we want to win. Which we do. Most of us.

Sooo... If no one else is going to say it, I say randypick.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

I agree with a randlynch, unless anyone has a good solid idea of who might be a mafia member, or if anyone wants to reveal roles.


----------



## Mai (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

Uh, Flora never posted. Neither did Big Red Cherry Bomb, or Blaziking. Maybe it's nothing, but I don't really want to randylynch without at least minimal ideas.

EDIT: Blaziking has posted. But still, I have suspicions.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

Just because someone doesn't post doesn't mean that they're mafia.

However, that seems to be our best bet.


----------



## Mai (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

Yeah. I don't think that it guarantees mafia either, but that would be my idea.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

Personally, I'd rather gun for sreservoir. I don't know but something about their posts perked my radar. I know its out of the blue (or maybe isn't if other felt the same) but I think that would be my pick for the random lynch.

*I Nominate sreservoir*


----------



## Autumn (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

I would vote too except I have a strange suspicion sres is an alien and got targeted the first night


----------



## Sylph (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

Didn't we have a death in the first night? If there wasn't a death, than I'd be more weary.


----------



## Flareth (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

I think it could be Flora. I mean, she hasn't posted yet. I have some suspicions on the ones who haven't posted.

*I nominate Flora.*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

Well, sresevoir's posts suggest he's either a roleblocker or a vigilante. Neither of these are good roles, so...

*I nominate sresevoir*


----------



## Mai (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

For now, *I'll nominate Flora.* Though srsesvior has a good chance of being something bad.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

moon-panther: there could've been healer death, vigilante, etc

*nominating Flora* because I wanna tip the balance away from sres in case of alien-ness


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

okay, okay. I'll start the nameclaim: _Alraune_.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

I am torn.

sreservoir could be an alien.

But he could be telling the truth and be town-aligned.

Or he could be telling the truth and mafia aligned and if he kills people who night-target him we need him gone.

But he could be making us think that so he'll win because he's an alien.

...Actually, claiming that targetting him at night kills you is a pretty good way to get the mafia off of his case so he can get lynched and win. Gah.

In Flora's case, she hasn't even read the thread "today" (day 2). But apparently she hasn't even been on today, so she might post later. For now I'm going to wait.

EDIT: Alraune. Uh. Well, I don't know many people that well. I know who they are - like, I know that Alraune just became a mod and has a sprite thread... But that doesn't bring to mind any roles. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Blazie (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

!

Sorry for double post, but I have instant notification for this thread, and you edited. You originally said you were "Pwnemon... actually a neutral role, but eh." Soooooo. Explain.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*



Blazie said:


> ...Actually, claiming that targetting him at night kills you is a pretty good way to get the mafia off of his case so he can get lynched and win. Gah.


actually, this does not work if not activated yet, because then the mafia will not target; and it does not work if activated, because the mafia will know it is false. or maybe I should stop undermining my own point!



Blazie said:


> !
> 
> Sorry for double post, but I have instant notification for this thread, and you edited. You originally said you were "Pwnemon... actually a neutral role, but eh." Soooooo. Explain.


remembered the "lynch all liars" principle and "innocents have no need for lying". that was actually an information extraction attempt.

...of course, I think I just dug my own grave there.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

HI I HAVEN'T POSTED YET FOR LACK OF ANYTHING INTERESTING TO SAY.

Well. I have nothing to really contribute at the moment. Which is why I haven't posted.

Random lynch sounds good I suppose unless anyone looks suspicious.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

uh, yeah, suspicion is kind of the point of the past... uh, some number of posts.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Sep 13, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*



sreservoir said:


> uh, yeah, suspicion is kind of the point of the past... uh, some number of posts.


Sorry, by time I posted that there had been about 10 more posts that I had somehow missed..


----------



## Flora (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

Oh hey guys, I'm sorry that school, public transportation and siblings prevent my viewing of this thread and thus force you to accuse me. I'd love to do something about this problem, but, uh, I'm not exactly legal yet.

I...really don't have much to say, since I have no leads (sres does seem suspicious but I think (s)he is an alien so nominating=obviously bad idea) and I have a feeling that whatever I say, you guys will all just interpret it as evidence for my supposedly being Mafia.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

I seriously think we should lynch sres. You may think alien but if that was true then why would they have said "No one heal me". They wanted to be attacked, but obviously someone else died (in a very gruesome way) than them. If you think they are the alien, then we should lynch 'em before they become activated.

...but that's just me talking. I could be wrong...


----------



## Blazie (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

But there could be a vig somewhere. Then only the vig would know that sres had been attacked and thought that they were healed or something...and I doubt that they want to reveal themselves since usually vigs are neutral, not pro-town. Of course, that requires us to make the assumption that there is a vig and they did target sreservoir.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

Alraune seems fair enough as a role. I would imagine all the mods/admins are roles, since iirc there's less than fifteen of them total.

unless, of course, you're lying.

I'm still torn on whether or not sres could be Mafia or alien though. agh. this is annoying.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 15, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

The townsfolk led Flora and Ashes up to the gallows that day. Though she struggled and struggled, shouting out a healthy amount of "FUCK YOU"s to the crowd, she eventually was subdued. And when the platform dropped below her, it was clear that...

*Flora and Ashes is dead. She was Mafia (Butterfree: Mafia-aligned Admin Gone Mad)!

You have 24 hours... or something resembling it, to submit your night actions.
*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Night 2*

Shockingly ennough, the kill that morning was relatively un-gruesome. Just a simple head on a pike. One of the citizens, one Big Red Cherry Bomb, stepped up to the head to identify it while the rest stayed back (although there was another missing from that crowd)...

...when there was a scream, then a wet spattering sound. A deflated, naked body, with worn out bones and hypodermic needles poking through it in a very many places had landed on top of her with some dull crunching sound from within, no doubt the weakened bones being shattered. She whined in pain. The stuff that had splashed all over her was _liquefied innards melted by corrosive acid_, and there was still leftover acid left inside.

Although she did recognize the head.

*Flareth is dead. She was not Mafia (RandomTyphoon: Innocent-aligned Variable).*

And then the latecomer showed up and laid his eyes on the scene. "Ahaha..." his eye twitched, and a sinister grin spread across his face. "Ahahaha... my... my lover is dead... ahaha..." He, shaking with anger and grief now, pulled a single hair from his head. "Ahahaha... AHAHAHAHA!!!" he dropped the hair on himself, shrieking with maniacal laughter as he _burst into flames right in front of them_. "THEY KILLED HER!! DON'T WORRY DARLING, I'M COMING FOR YOU!! AHAHAHA!!!" 

Standing there... laughing madly... burning to death. It was a few minutes before the scene ended, leaving only a charred corpse wearing a Slasher Smile.

*Manic Fame is dead. He was not Mafia (Zora of Termina: Innocent-aligned Amorous Redhead).
You have 48 hours to discuss and vote.
*


----------



## Sylph (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 3*

....Ok,. seriously. I'm scared of you now and what you would do if you had the real power to kill someone Zora. Seriously, that is pretty damn gruesome shit up in this thread.

...Well...at least we now know who the lovers were...


----------



## Autumn (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 3*

this discussion needs to get going so I'm going to get it going

does anyone else think sres might be trying to get us to think he's an alien so that we don't vote for him but really he's mafia. idk why I think that, I came up with this sometime yesterday and it made sense, so.


----------



## Sylph (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 3*



Leafpool said:


> this discussion needs to get going so I'm going to get it going
> 
> does anyone else think sres might be trying to get us to think he's an alien so that we don't vote for him but really he's mafia. idk why I think that, I came up with this sometime yesterday and it made sense, so.


I think he's trying to make us think he's a alien. He very well could be Mafia...


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 16, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 3*

if I'm alien I'm either not activated or dead by now ??


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 3*

*You've got 5 hours left. If there is no one nominated, one person will be chosen at random to die.*


----------



## Coloursfall (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 3*

(why haven't I posted here yet)

ANYWAY.  *I Nominate moon-panther.*

I think she's trying too hard to play innocent.  It may just be me though.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*

*flora*; raises my suspicion because a bit over-obvious not-mafia sentiment, and says she hasn't been posting due to external issues. to my mind, it's not much of a loss if she's not mafia. that, and actually having some amount of activity every day for the past three days without actually posting here.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 3*

Nah, I see it too. *Lunar-cheetah or whatever it is.*


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 3*

oh god did I just get ninja'd by five minutes


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 3*






Yes.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 3*

huh. didn't see that ninja four minutes ago.


----------



## Flora (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 2*



sreservoir said:


> *flora*; raises my suspicion because a bit over-obvious not-mafia sentiment, and says she hasn't been posting due to external issues. to my mind, it's not much of a loss if she's not mafia. that, and actually having some amount of activity every day for the past three days without actually posting here.


(Hey, I know I'm dead and all, but I needed to point out...that I'm kinda dead.)


----------



## Sylph (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 3*

Hey! HEEEY! How did we go from thinking about Sres to nomming me?

Fffff- *I nominate sreservoir*


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 18, 2010)

*Re: TCoD Mafia - Day 3*

The townsfolk guided their victim toward the platform that day. Moon-Panther hissed and shouted insults at them all like the one before her, but soon she too fell to the gallows.

*Moon-Panther is dead. She was Mafia! (opaltiger: Mafia-aligned Logical Searcher)
You have 36 hours to send in a night action.
*


----------

